# Candida Blood type relation



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Candida infection 
Based upon this tendency of Non-secretor saliva to not only fail to prevent attachment of Candida, but maybe actually promote the binding of Candida to your tissue, we would expect that research would show higher tendency to Candida problems among Non-secretors. This is what we find to be true. Non-secretors are much more likely to be carriers of Candida and to have problems with persistent infections. Blood type O Non-secretors might be the most affected of the Non-secretor blood types, since Candida also appears to have an easier time colonizing (attaching to) the blood type O antigen.

http://www.right4eu.us/Lewisgroup.html

I asked before but noone answered is there anyone that has candida but is not blood type 0? But answer seriously please. I saw quite a few times that blood type zero should follow a lifelong candida diet.

I know that not only blood 0 types have SA but besides heavy metals, we should check how our blood types affect our immunity.

The author of the blood type diet says that blood type A's like me are naturally nervous and not so energetic. Although I have seen many times the opposite. But there is definitely a connection between our immune systems, health problems and our blood types.

And Beggiota I agree with you many people have the same problems with us, our problem is we do not much appreciate how we behave and talk. I see that many people act weird or have health problems or chronic fatigue, foggy mind and just live with it.

Besides this one factor although not ver logical or scientific comes to my mind. I mean how do you think I guessed right that the most of the anxers are with taurus or virgo signs. Two other people write their rising sign and although their signs are different their rising sign is either virgo or taurus. What is going on


----------



## sparkationsgirl (Oct 25, 2008)

> Besides this one factor although not ver logical or scientific comes to my mind. I mean how do you think I guessed right that the most of the anxers are with taurus or virgo signs. Two other people write their rising sign and although their signs are different their rising sign is either virgo or taurus. What is going on


lol, my natal chart in astrology is full of virgo! i have sun, moon, and mercury in virgo. Also, the planet uranus is also indicative of nervous tension and epilepsy(which I have), and guess what? that's found in my chart as well. sun, moon and mercury are all square uranus in my chart. lol!



> I asked before but noone answered is there anyone that has candida but is not blood type 0? But answer seriously please. I saw quite a few times that blood type zero should follow a lifelong candida diet.


wow, i never thought about it like that, but I should probably get a blood test done to test for my blood type.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I am blood type O....


----------



## shy797 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm a Virgo and O+...damn


----------

